# My log home build



## brushbuster

I thought some of you might be interested in following along with me on this build over the next couple of years. 
My wife and I recently sold our log home this past winter, and decided we would build another one on our 10 acre parcel. We are fortunate that this parcel has a nice hill for a walkout basement, southern exposure and a large stand of red pines. This stand of pines has furnished me with enough logs to build our last home, and now we hope to get a house and garage. 
The first steps were to purchase a piece of equipment to help ease the burden of the heavy logs. After scouring Craig's lists for a few months I found a sturdy loader and backhoe that will hopefully be up to the task.








The month of February and part of marched passed slowly but eventually the snow melted away enough that I could start the harvest of the pines. 








The felling of the trees went rather quickly and without complications








The limbing , bucking skidding, marking sorting and stacking is slow going but we are making progress


----------



## Steve

This will be good.


----------



## Lumberman

I'll tag along.


----------



## brushbuster

Today my wife stayed busy sealing the ends with Anchor seal while I skidded more logs, at the end of the day I doubled that stack. Another weekend and we should be ready to assemble my sawmill and haul it to the site where I will mill the logs flat on 2 sides and mill up some lumber for the build


----------



## Hartland-Hunter

Do you have to let the logs dry after you mill them?


----------



## brushbuster

I'll start stacking once I get a moisture reading at about 25%


----------



## 2508speed

Nice neat work site. Do you have forks for the loader?


----------



## brushbuster

2508speed said:


> Nice neat work site. Do you have forks for the loader?


----------



## hypox

I'll be following this!


----------



## Jimbo 09

Following. This is going to be great


----------



## Liver and Onions

In a couple of years, I can see this thread catching the ground mole thread for most views.

L & O


----------



## brushbuster

Here are a few pics of my previous log builds.
My last build








This build will be a ranch style much like the first build


----------



## d_rek

Beautiful! My neighbor is wanting to build a log home. Oasis homes out of Almont gave him a quote for $100k just for the shell for a bi level. Seems pricey, but I know nothing about building a log home. Going to send him this thread to follow along.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2508speed

Hey Brushbuster, is there anyone you know in the area that makes tongue and groove paneling? I'm building a shed and want to finish the inside with some pine I have. I'd supply the lumber.
There used to be a place in Miller City but I think it burned a few years ago. I used The Log Jammer before but Bernie retired and sold his molder.
Just a simple V-Groove T&G.
I've heard the Amish in Mio do it but I keep running into dead ends when I try to get a name and number. Lots of guys BS'ing.


----------



## d_rek

2508speed said:


> Hey Brushbuster, is there anyone you know in the area that makes tongue and groove paneling? I'm building a shed and want to finish the inside with some pine I have. I'd supply the lumber.
> There used to be a place in Miller City but I think it burned a few years ago. I used The Log Jammer before but Bernie retired and sold his molder.
> Just a simple V-Groove T&G.
> I've heard the Amish in Mio do it but I keep running into dead ends when I try to get a name and number. Lots of guys BS'ing.


My uncle did the entire interior of his cottage in Posen with pine from his property. If I remember correctly after he milled it all he did was use a router table and had a special bit set to make the panels tongue and groove. If you can find someone to mill it router table and bits can be found pretty cheap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waif

Following along Brushbuster.
Thanks for sharing.

The Mrs. painting log ends to control checking ...or moisture?


----------



## swampbuck

2508speed said:


> Hey Brushbuster, is there anyone you know in the area that makes tongue and groove paneling? I'm building a shed and want to finish the inside with some pine I have. I'd supply the lumber.
> There used to be a place in Miller City but I think it burned a few years ago. I used The Log Jammer before but Bernie retired and sold his molder.
> Just a simple V-Groove T&G.
> I've heard the Amish in Mio do it but I keep running into dead ends when I try to get a name and number. Lots of guys BS'ing.


The Amish mills on M-18 down by gladwin make it. Not sure which one, but any of them could direct you to the right one. 

I put up a bunch, but never went and got it. It was nice stuff, and cheaper than Home Depot.


----------



## sparky18181

I will certainly enjoy following your progress. I think many of us wish we were able to do,what you are doing. After you get done practicing, you wanna put an addition on my log cabin.


----------



## plugger

I was wondering if you will use lags or nails to tie the logs. I assume your logs are mortised to the corner post. D logs or round two side? Spline board or insulation between logs? I have used both lags and nails lags are more expensive but are pretty slick with an electric impact.


----------



## brushbuster

Waif said:


> Following along Brushbuster.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> The Mrs. painting log ends to control checking ...or moisture?


Checking


----------



## brushbuster

plugger said:


> I was wondering if you will use lags or nails to tie the logs. I assume your logs are mortised to the corner post. D logs or round two side? Spline board or insulation between logs? I have used both lags and nails lags are more expensive but are pretty slick with an electric impact.


12 inch screw fasteners GRKs. I used spikes with an impact before but a friend of mine talked me into the GRK screws for this build. I use Sill plate insulation between the logs.
The logs will be 2 sided. The logs are secured to the corner posts with angle iron brackets


----------



## brushbuster

I have heard the woodworkers shop in mio will do T&G. And kiln drying.
My neighbor has a shaper so I will probably end up doing mine. But I will be taking my lumber someplace to get it kiln dried.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

2508speed said:


> Hey Brushbuster, is there anyone you know in the area that makes tongue and groove paneling? I'm building a shed and want to finish the inside with some pine I have. I'd supply the lumber.
> There used to be a place in Miller City but I think it burned a few years ago. I used The Log Jammer before but Bernie retired and sold his molder.
> Just a simple V-Groove T&G.
> I've heard the Amish in Mio do it but I keep running into dead ends when I try to get a name and number. Lots of guys BS'ing.


Try Prell's in Hawks.


----------



## plugger

brushbuster said:


> 12 inch screw fasteners GRKs. I used spikes with an impact before but a friend of mine talked me into the GRK screws for this build. I use Sill plate insulation between the logs.
> The logs will be 2 sided. The logs are secured to the corner posts with angle iron brackets


 I think the screws would work well. Do your angle iron brackets allow a slip joint or are they stationary.


----------



## 2508speed

Luv2hunteup said:


> Try Prell's in Hawks.


Prells looks like a nice mill. I'll call them tomorrow. Thanks for the info.


----------



## brushbuster

Skidding logs, I will be glad when that chore is done, that is probably the most work of the build. Off and on the tractor, fighting the brush, running the tractor over stumps and broken limbs. I'm afraid I'm gonna pop a tire


----------



## Waif

brushbuster said:


> Checking


Thank you.
The few logs I' ve played with ....Maybe to avoid the labor and saw wear, I never tried running a kerf to try to control checking.
Painting as like in bow stave curing makes sense. Now.:idea:


----------



## brushbuster

Waif said:


> Thank you.
> The few logs I' ve played with ....Maybe to avoid the labor and saw wear, I never tried running a kerf to try to control checking.
> Painting as like in bow stave curing makes sense. Now.:idea:


The anchor seal has a lot of wax in it, does a real good job at controlling checking


----------



## brushbuster

plugger said:


> I think the screws would work well. Do your angle iron brackets allow a slip joint or are they stationary.


The brackets are stationary, I put one on every 2 logs. The beauty of post and beam construction is the majority of the weight rests on the top course supported by posts, I get very little movement and settling


----------



## 2508speed

Luv2hunteup said:


> Try Prell's in Hawks.


FWIW. I just got off the phone with Cedar Log&Lumber in Millersburg. ( I said Miller City in a previous post)
They will make T&G v-groove for $.45 a bd. ft. using lumber that I bring to them. Not a bad price IMO.


----------



## brushbuster

2508speed said:


> FWIW. I just got off the phone with Cedar Log&Lumber in Millersburg. ( I said Miller City in a previous post)
> They will make T&G v-groove for $.45 a bd. ft. using lumber that I bring to them. Not a bad price IMO.


Do they have a kiln drying service there? Are your boards planed? does that cost include planning also?


----------



## Waif

brushbuster said:


> The brackets are stationary, I put one on every 2 logs. The beauty of post and beam construction is the majority of the weight rests on the top course supported by posts, I get very little movement and settling


Looking over various methods and influences from different cultures over the years ,there were pics of French style in the Raisin River area that were what if remembered correctly short multiple section post and beam walls. Interesting when considering the logistics of trying not to build a better mouse trap ( handle heavy longer timbers) alone back then. And timber demensions.
Not sure if tenons and mortise' s held joints...but suspected.


----------



## 2508speed

brushbuster said:


> Do they have a kiln drying service there? Are your boards planed? does that cost include planning also?


I think they offer kiln drying service but I didn't inquire about that. They have a web site with all their services.
The T&G I inquired about is using my rough sawn 1" lumber and milling it all 4 sides into T&G in 1 pass. I'm going to take a ride up there next nice day on the bike and check out their operation.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

2508speed said:


> FWIW. I just got off the phone with Cedar Log&Lumber in Millersburg. ( I said Miller City in a previous post)
> They will make T&G v-groove for $.45 a bd. ft. using lumber that I bring to them. Not a bad price IMO.


I forgot about them even though I have picked up cedar boards from them. Good people.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

brushbuster said:


> Do they have a kiln drying service there? Are your boards planed? does that cost include planning also?


Yes


----------



## brushbuster

2508speed said:


> I think they offer kiln drying service but I didn't inquire about that. They have a web site with all their services.
> The T&G I inquired about is using my rough sawn 1" lumber and milling it all 4 sides into T&G in 1 pass. I'm going to take a ride up there next nice day on the bike and check out their operation.


Wow! that's a great deal. If they do kiln drying I will take my stuff up and have them do it all. I might as well cut up some maple and have them do my flooring while im at it.


----------



## The Nailer

2508- Not sure where you are located, but there is on place on M-33 in Fairview, Cedar Log & Lumber in Millersburg (that's where I bought mine when I built) and Prells in Hawks


----------



## The Nailer

brushbuster said:


> I thought some of you might be interested in following along with me on this build over the next couple of years.
> My wife and I recently sold our log home this past winter, and decided we would build another one on our 10 acre parcel. We are fortunate that this parcel has a nice hill for a walkout basement, southern exposure and a large stand of red pines. This stand of pines has furnished me with enough logs to build our last home, and now we hope to get a house and garage.
> The first steps were to purchase a piece of equipment to help ease the burden of the heavy logs. After scouring Craig's lists for a few months I found a sturdy loader and backhoe that will hopefully be up to the task.
> View attachment 251347
> 
> The month of February and part of marched passed slowly but eventually the snow melted away enough that I could start the harvest of the pines.
> View attachment 251349
> 
> The felling of the trees went rather quickly and without complications
> View attachment 251350
> 
> The limbing , bucking skidding, marking sorting and stacking is slow going but we are making progress
> View attachment 251351
> 
> View attachment 251352


This should be fun,I'll be watching!


----------



## 2508speed

The Nailer said:


> 2508- Not sure where you are located, but there is on place on M-33 in Fairview, Cedar Log & Lumber in Millersburg (that's where I bought mine when I built) and Prells in Hawks


I'm at Higgins. I'll be checking out Cedar Log&Lumber hopefully this week to talk with them personally.


----------



## Scout 2

2508speed said:


> Hey Brushbuster, is there anyone you know in the area that makes tongue and groove paneling? I'm building a shed and want to finish the inside with some pine I have. I'd supply the lumber.
> There used to be a place in Miller City but I think it burned a few years ago. I used The Log Jammer before but Bernie retired and sold his molder.
> Just a simple V-Groove T&G.
> I've heard the Amish in Mio do it but I keep running into dead ends when I try to get a name and number. Lots of guys BS'ing.


Check with the guy by the highway off off M 55. I think he built a jig and was doing it. If he does not I can tell you another guy who has a planner and I think he has the blades to do it


----------



## sylvan19

I will be watching. Wife and I have thought about selling our cottage and looking at log homes.


----------



## brushbuster

The milling of the logs has started. This weekend I got the saw set up, log deck built, already for production.


----------



## brushbuster

Got the sawing operation tuned up nicely now. I added an off loading deck and a slb crib and can now crank out cabin logs rather quickly and efficiently. No more getting on the tractor after cutting each log. Just load and unload the decks and fill the crib with slabs. When the loading deck is empty I get back on the tractor and fill the deck and clear the off load deck, and bring in a new crib when its full with the tractor.


----------



## Rasputin

Can I come watch? Or will you put me to work!


----------



## brushbuster

Things are looking a little different now. Figuring out where the house and garage are going to sit on the hill. Basement should be coming soon, but first, we are going on vacation for a little break.


----------



## Scout 2

Is that the chair you wife sits in to make sure you are working. Looks good so far


----------



## 5eyes

This is gonna be good!! I'm in.


----------



## Nostromo

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Nrthoakco

brushbuster said:


> I thought some of you might be interested in following along with me on this build over the next couple of years.
> My wife and I recently sold our log home this past winter, and decided we would build another one on our 10 acre parcel. We are fortunate that this parcel has a nice hill for a walkout basement, southern exposure and a large stand of red pines. This stand of pines has furnished me with enough logs to build our last home, and now we hope to get a house and garage.
> The first steps were to purchase a piece of equipment to help ease the burden of the heavy logs. After scouring Craig's lists for a few months I found a sturdy loader and backhoe that will hopefully be up to the task.
> View attachment 251347
> 
> The month of February and part of marched passed slowly but eventually the snow melted away enough that I could start the harvest of the pines.
> View attachment 251349
> 
> The felling of the trees went rather quickly and without complications
> View attachment 251350
> 
> The limbing , bucking skidding, marking sorting and stacking is slow going but we are making progress
> View attachment 251351
> 
> View attachment 251352


Nice work. Following.


----------



## brushbuster

Milling of the house logs is complete, moving on to peeling.


----------



## Waif

Hey , that' s not a spud you' re peeling with.....
Nice!


----------



## brushbuster

Hey if someone wants free slab wood for hunting blinds or out building shacks and want to pick it up come and get it. I can load it on a trailer, free of charge. Just let me know


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

What a cool build. You are actually doing the one thing I have dreamed about doing my entire life. Building a cabin in the woods from scratch. Good for you. Very interesting. 

Over the last several years I have become obsessed with all things regarding cabin bulding, remote living, dick proeneke etc. The show "the last Alaskans" intrigues me. You sir, are living my dream. 

Here is another relaxing (and very, very impressive build) by a bunch of tool makers in Latvia. It is worth watching if you are interested in log/wood/stone construction. Has a pretty relaxing soundtrack as well.


----------



## Michael Wagner

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> What a cool build. You are actually doing the one thing I have dreamed about doing my entire life. Building a cabin in the woods from scratch. Good for you. Very interesting.
> 
> Over the last several years I have become obsessed with all things regarding cabin bulding, remote living, dick proeneke etc. The show "the last Alaskans" intrigues me. You sir, are living my dream.
> 
> Here is another relaxing (and very, very impressive build) by a bunch of tool makers in Latvia. It is worth watching if you are interested in log/wood/stone construction. Has a pretty relaxing soundtrack as well.


2 pretty good books you may be interested in are "The Final Frontiersman" Heimo Korth`s story and "Carry On" Stan Zuray`s story.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

Michael Wagner said:


> 2 pretty good books you may be interested in are "The Final Frontiersman" Heimo Korth`s story and "Carry On" Stan Zuray`s story.


Don't mean to hijack a very cool thread by I have read Heimo's book. Didn't know stan had a book as well. Will have to check that one out. Thx.


----------



## Nostromo

Very nice video MIoutdoorsjunkie.


----------



## brushbuster

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> What a cool build. You are actually doing the one thing I have dreamed about doing my entire life. Building a cabin in the woods from scratch. Good for you. Very interesting.
> 
> Over the last several years I have become obsessed with all things regarding cabin bulding, remote living, dick proeneke etc. The show "the last Alaskans" intrigues me. You sir, are living my dream.
> 
> Here is another relaxing (and very, very impressive build) by a bunch of tool makers in Latvia. It is worth watching if you are interested in log/wood/stone construction. Has a pretty relaxing soundtrack as well.


I share the same mindset as you. My entire life I have been enthralled with such things. When I lived in Alaska I built a small 16x16 stick built cabin, during the winter months as I stayed in that cabin I read Dick Proeneke's book ( before he came out with the video). I was in awe of his skills and thought, aint no way I'm ripping lumber out of a log.


----------



## bucko12pt

Michael Wagner said:


> 2 pretty good books you may be interested in are "The Final Frontiersman" Heimo Korth`s story and "Carry On" Stan Zuray`s story.


I met Heimo, also Bob Harte, at the place they sell furs in Fairbanks last summer. Very interesting to talk to and both had great stories of living in the bush. Didn't realize Stan had a book either.


----------



## Buddwiser

bucko12pt said:


> I met Heimo, also Bob Harte,


A update to an older thread.....Bob Harte passed away I believe some time last week from cancer. I'm a big fan of The Last Alaskans and was under the impression from a segment a couple weeks ago that his health was much improved. I spent four days in Anchorage on my way over to VN in '66 and always wanted to return but never did. Live that dream thru the program.


----------



## bucko12pt

Buddwiser said:


> A update to an older thread.....Bob Harte passed away I believe some time last week from cancer. I'm a big fan of The Last Alaskans and was under the impression from a segment a couple weeks ago that his health was much improved. I spent four days in Anchorage on my way over to VN in '66 and always wanted to return but never did. Live that dream thru the program.


Sorry, to hear that. RIP Bob Harte. 

Both he and Heimo are very down to earth guys. We talked about the Alaska shows on tv and what are the most realistic. Of course, they said theirs, which I agree with. Most unrealistic.....the Bush people!!


----------



## Steve

I am sorry to hear this. Seemed like last season he wasn't going to make it back.


----------



## brushbuster

Well, its been a busy summer for me. All the cabin logs have been milled, peeled and stacked to dry. Most of the saw logs have been turned into lumber. I have a small stack of saw logs left to run threw the mill for more lumber. I built a tool shed to keep my tools , tractor and mill in and just finished up the roof tonight. This weekend I plan on bringing the saw mill up and set it up under one of the leantos to do some various milling throughout the winter. I have a friend that giving me quite a few trees that I need to fell and bring over to the mill for more logs for my garage. He said around 50 trees for now. Work never ends. I have a little clean up to do down in the yard this weekend. 
Unfortunately some things came up that we weren't counting so my foundation got delayed until next spring, so it looks like we start the building sometime in may when the frost leaves the ground. I still need to side the shed yet so I will stay plenty busy over the winter. I have some log slab siding milled for that project.


----------



## rollin stone

Shed looks awesome. Are the lean-to supports attached to the concrete supports? If so ,how?
Nice canoe.


----------



## brushbuster

rollin stone said:


> Shed looks awesome. Are the lean-to supports attached to the concrete supports? If so ,how?
> Nice canoe.


Yes the posts are secured to the cement piers. When I pored the piers I put 2 ss L bolts in. I then secured pt 2x6 plates on top of the piers with nuts. Put notched posts on top of the plates to fit over the bolts, and lagged the plates to the posts. Latter I will trim the plates and finish the face of the piers with a rock veneer


----------



## sparky18181

Can’t wait till next spring to,watch the progress.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

Checking back on this one only to find out Bob Harte passed away. That is a real bummer. Really thought he was a nice guy.

Brushbuster, glad you are still going strong with the build. Good stuff. I am envious.


----------



## Skinner 2

Rasputin said:


> Can I come watch? Or will you put me to work!


Me too!


----------



## brushbuster

Got the saw set up under the leanto, lumber is all up on top of the hill, starting to get that covered. Getting things ready for winter operation


----------



## sparky18181

Well are you starting to gear up for building. Looking forward to following this summer.


----------



## Swampdog467

Just found this today, looking forward to this season's progress. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brushbuster

Thanks for reminding me.
Yep starting to get after it. After getting quotes for the basement we decided to go with a crawl instead. We were pretty disappointed in the cost factor. We have a really nice spot for a walkout, unfortunately it is going to be out of our budget. Any ways we are continuing on. Friday I had a good day so I got on the backhoe and started the excavation. Just about finished with that. Waiting on the weather to break to finish that up and start the block work. 
All my permits are pulled, all the milling is finished, I'm ready to go.


----------



## Swampdog467

brushbuster said:


> Thanks for reminding me.
> Yep starting to get after it. After getting quotes for the basement we decided to go with a crawl instead. We were pretty disappointed in the cost factor. We have a really nice spot for a walkout, unfortunately it is going to be out of our budget. Any ways we are continuing on. Friday I had a good day so I got on the backhoe and started the excavation. Just about finished with that. Waiting on the weather to break to finish that up and start the block work.
> All my permits are pulled, all the milling is finished, I'm ready to go.


Had you considered pouring a basement yourself using styrofoam forms? We used them for the addition on our house, worked great. They also provide insulation on both sides of the wall and have inserts that you can screw into for finishing the inside. Was lower cost than having someone pour it and a lot less labor than block. Just an idea I thought I'd toss out..

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brushbuster

Swampdog467 said:


> Had you considered pouring a basement yourself using styrofoam forms? We used them for the addition on our house, worked great. They also provide insulation on both sides of the wall and have inserts that you can screw into for finishing the inside. Was lower cost than having someone pour it and a lot less labor than block. Just an idea I thought I'd toss out..
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes, I checked out all the options, from wood to ICFs. When I calculate all the extra costs involved though it just isnt in the budget.


----------



## Swampdog467

Ok, was hoping I could help. Still going to be a project I'm a little envious of. 
Where are you located? Sounds like not far from my place. I would be interested in checking it out sometime, even lend a hand if it was a time I could make it up there. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brushbuster

Swampdog467 said:


> Ok, was hoping I could help. Still going to be a project I'm a little envious of.
> Where are you located? Sounds like not far from my place. I would be interested in checking it out sometime, even lend a hand if it was a time I could make it up there.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Just south of waters


----------



## d_rek

brushbuster said:


> Yes, I checked out all the options, from wood to ICFs. When I calculate all the extra costs involved though it just isnt in the budget.


Don’t feel bad. I couldn’t find anyone within an hour to come do it for a reasonable price. Nothing wrong with poured as long as you properly prepare a base for your slab, backfill with sand, and grade away from the home. 2” foam on exterior is now code I believe too, which adds a little r value. I would still plan on sealing rim joists. There is a foam membrane now they put between the sill plate and the joists too which gets sandwiched down. 


Our basement stays bone dry year round. Good grade away from house and an extra sump pit go a long way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liver and Onions

brushbuster said:


> .
> Yep starting to get after it. After getting quotes for the basement we decided to go with a crawl instead. We were pretty disappointed in the cost factor. We have a really nice spot for a walkout, unfortunately it is going to be out of our budget.........


Bummer. Basement walkouts make for the perfect mudroom and storage area. 

L & O


----------



## brushbuster

Liver and Onions said:


> Bummer. Basement walkouts make for the perfect mudroom and storage area.
> 
> L & O


Yeah all my houses have had one,I'm going to miss that feature.


----------



## DoJigger

brushbuster said:


> Yeah all my houses have had one,I'm going to miss that feature.


I was on the fence also with or with out a basement struggling with added cost. I know if I didn't do the basement I would still have poured a concrete floor in the crawl and made it easy enough to move around down there with out the claustrophobia feeling, and easy enough to access in the event of bad weather.
Buy the time I was going through all the same motions with a crawl, figured for the little cost extra dig the extra 4' and do the basement. 1400 sq' living area + 1400 sq ' basement was a no brainier for me and glad now I did it.








Have most of my outside done, still need to finish my porch,most of my time is inside as of late.







Been a labor of love...


----------



## brushbuster

Yeah its a tough decision. I don't feel comfortable doing a basement by myself. I do a crawl though. I plan on capping the crawl off with 2 inches of concrete and digging a pit for utilities and storage, but by the time I add in the extra block, the extra insulation to meet code, the windows,door, the in floor heat, the foam under the floor, I just cant afford it. I can do my crawl for under 2000, my basement costs were 20,000.


----------



## brewster

brushbuster said:


> Yeah its a tough decision. I don't feel comfortable doing a basement by myself. I do a crawl though. I plan on capping the crawl off with 2 inches of concrete and digging a pit for utilities and storage, but by the time I add in the extra block, the extra insulation to meet code, the windows,door, the in floor heat, the foam under the floor, I just cant afford it. I can do my crawl for under 2000, my basement costs were 20,000.




If you're going with hydronic heat, you could insulate the basement floor now and if you decide to heat part or all of the basement you could add loops and use radiant panels in the wall or walls. I don't like radiant in the ceiling but, that would also be possible.


----------



## d_rek

brushbuster said:


> Yeah its a tough decision. I don't feel comfortable doing a basement by myself. I do a crawl though. I plan on capping the crawl off with 2 inches of concrete and digging a pit for utilities and storage, but by the time I add in the extra block, the extra insulation to meet code, the windows,door, the in floor heat, the foam under the floor, I just cant afford it. I can do my crawl for under 2000, my basement costs were 20,000.


I had to look it up...

$16,500~ for our full, unfinished basement running length X width of house (54x30) which included tar, re rod, footings, pea stone, drain tile, anchor straps, 8ft poured walls, and 4" slab. That's JUST the basement... not including support poles, egress, carpentry for a staircase, exterior back fill and landscaping, etc.

You may not be too worried about it now but the crawl will make the home less marketable later on if/when you go to sell. At the very least I would put a slab in your crawl just to make it easier on yourself if you ever have to get down there.


----------



## brushbuster

d_rek said:


> I had to look it up...
> 
> $16,500~ for our full, unfinished basement running length X width of house (54x30) which included tar, re rod, footings, pea stone, drain tile, anchor straps, 8ft poured walls, and the slab. Not including exterior back fill and landscaping. That's JUST the basement... not including support poles, egress, carpentry for a staircase, etc.
> 
> You may not be too worried about it now but the crawl will make the home less marketable later on if/when you go to sell. At the very least I would put a slab in your crawl just to make it easier on yourself if you ever have to get down there.


 The crawl will have a 2 inch slab and a Michigan style basement in the middle .Im not concerned much about resale. Its a log cabin up north on 10 acres it will sell.


----------



## brushbuster

d_rek said:


> I had to look it up...
> 
> $16,500~ for our full, unfinished basement running length X width of house (54x30) which included tar, re rod, footings, pea stone, drain tile, anchor straps, 8ft poured walls, and 4" slab. That's JUST the basement... not including support poles, egress, carpentry for a staircase, exterior back fill and landscaping, etc.
> 
> You may not be too worried about it now but the crawl will make the home less marketable later on if/when you go to sell. At the very least I would put a slab in your crawl just to make it easier on yourself if you ever have to get down there.


Here is a quote for a block basement, 1088 sqft, 16,700 includes footing, and floor, doesn't include windows doors, foam under the floor, in floor heating, insulation on interior walls to meet code. Add 1000 for foam, 1000 for infloor tubing,1000 for doorwall,700 for 2 windows, 3-500 for insulation, 200 for firring, and 3600 for the excavation and im well over 20,000, that was just for block.
Its going to cost me less than 1000 for block for my crawl, less than a 1000 for my footings, and 3- 500 for my 2 inch slab in the crawl and utilities pit. Yes I have to do the work, The quote from the mason to do the crawl was 7150. Ive done block work in the past just a couple courses, Im confident I can do a good job on a 5 block crawl.
The money im saving I can put towards my garage,and I will end up putting a bonus room over the garage instead of a basement. It wasn't our first choice but its the choice we feel will be best for us.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Tradesmen are in short supply in northern Michigan. Prices are reflecting people are once again spending money on second homes and cottages.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

Cool project I will be following along 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Walleyze247

Brad, you can do the 4ft block wall yourself. Then just frame a 4ft 2x6 wall on top of it. We helped build my Uncles house this way. My dad build his big family addition this way as well. It does create a jog in the inside basement wall, but it quite economical. When we finished the basement, he used a cultured stone (inside the basement) on the 4ft poured wall. It turned out really nice.


----------



## Walleyze247

I forgot your using logs. You would have to factor that load in, so maybe 2x6 on 16in center may not be enough, but worth looking into 4 foot wood framing.


----------



## cakebaker

Liver and Onions said:


> Bummer. Basement walkouts make for the perfect mudroom and storage area.
> 
> L & O


I love my basement walkout.


----------



## Jet08

Any updates? How is the spring treating you thus far?


----------



## brushbuster

Its been a tough spring. Snow stayed long. When it finally did break, my back hoe developed a hydraulic leak in a hard to get to spot on the tractor, still down. I rented a bobcat and finished up the excavating and dug my footings, right now im in the process of forming the footings and that should be done soon, should have a truck for a pour in a couple of days. Ill take some pics tonight. I'm a one man band so things are going a little slow. Im steady after it though.


----------



## brushbuster

A few pics digging foundation and setting forms


----------



## brushbuster

Oh my aching back, I'm getting too old for this crap! Got the footings poured last night. Have a 5 day weekend to get the block laid. I'll be glad when the masonry work is done.


----------



## brushbuster

Starting to look like a construction site


----------



## hawgeye

brushbuster said:


> Starting to look like a construction site
> View attachment 314234


I like the site foreman! 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brushbuster

hawgeye said:


> I like the site foreman!
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


She makes sure we have plenty of ball breaks


----------



## sparky18181

brushbuster said:


> Starting to look like a construction site
> View attachment 314234


That’s a great looking shepherd. Looks like my k9 partner


----------



## brushbuster

Slowly but surely we're getting it done


----------



## RMH

brushbuster said:


> Slowly but surely we're getting it done
> View attachment 315895


At least you don't have to deal with any inspectors up there.


----------



## brushbuster

RMH said:


> At least you don't have to deal with any inspectors up there.


Pfft.I have just as many inspections as you guys do downstate. They take our money just as fast up here.


----------



## whitetail&walleye

Oh man, My favorite phase!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## brushbuster

Just waiting on a pump now. So far I received 2 and both were wrong and wouldn't work. Hopefully the one coming on Tuesday works. I'm ready to start moving logs.


----------



## OnHoPr

Hope you have a cold one for Babe.


----------



## Steve

Whats the pit in the middle of the basement for?


----------



## Firefighter

Steve said:


> Whats the pit in the middle of the basement for?



Have you read "The Devil in the White City"? It's for the incinerator of course.


----------



## brushbuster

Steve said:


> Whats the pit in the middle of the basement for?


That's my bunker.
I wanted to put my mechanics in there like water heater, well tank and boiler so I could stand up and work on things comfortably, and keep them out of the main part of the house. It's a small michigan basement.


----------



## brushbuster

I plan on putting in floor heat in pouring 1.5 inches of gypcrete on top of the subfloor so the floor framing is pretty stout. All beams and posts are 8 foot apart with joists running on 12 inch centers.


----------



## plugger

brushbuster said:


> I plan on putting in floor heat in pouring 1.5 inches of gypcrete on top of the subfloor so the floor framing is pretty stout. All beams and posts are 8 foot apart with joists running on 12 inch centers.
> View attachment 321609


Are you going to run ducting for central air?


----------



## brushbuster

plugger said:


> Are you going to run ducting for central air?


No, we figured we would put a wall unit in if we need AC.


----------



## plugger

brushbuster said:


> No, we figured we would put a wall unit in if we need AC.


 On a crawl space you could always run duct later if you decide you want central air. The older you get the more attractive it is. The first 20 years we were in this house we ran air 3 days. The last 5 years we have ran it more to the point we now just leave it set on 77. Where you have hot water heat if you were to run ducts and returns you could place the return registers near the ceiling which is super efficient for AC.


----------



## Scout 2

brushbuster said:


> I plan on putting in floor heat in pouring 1.5 inches of gypcrete on top of the subfloor so the floor framing is pretty stout. All beams and posts are 8 foot apart with joists running on 12 inch centers.
> View attachment 321609


Will they approve that short of a lap on your floor joists. When I built here I had to have min of 2 foot each side of the support beam


----------



## brushbuster

Scout 2 said:


> Will they approve that short of a lap on your floor joists. When I built here I had to have min of 2 foot each side of the support beam


Hope so, never heard of such a thing. I guess I'll have to look it up in my code book.


----------



## brushbuster

plugger said:


> On a crawl space you could always run duct later if you decide you want central air. The older you get the more attractive it is. The first 20 years we were in this house we ran air 3 days. The last 5 years we have ran it more to the point we now just leave it set on 77. Where you have hot water heat if you were to run ducts and returns you could place the return registers near the ceiling which is super efficient for AC.


I haven't researched it thouroughly yet, but I have thought about a ductless mini split. I could mount it on my interior kitchen wall and service the main part of the house and the master bedroom.


----------



## brushbuster

Scout 2 said:


> Will they approve that short of a lap on your floor joists. When I built here I had to have min of 2 foot each side of the support beam


What was your span length?


----------



## plugger

brushbuster said:


> Hope so, never heard of such a thing. I guess I'll have to look it up in my code book.


 It's been so long since I built with floor joist Instead of I joists or floor trusses but two feet seems awful long. I do know some one who got caught on top plates not over lapping 16 inches. With only an 8 foot span and 12 inch centers you should not have much tendency for the ends to lift.


----------



## Scout 2

brushbuster said:


> What was your span length?


12 foot and I used 2X12's. The building inspector may have been adding his own wants into it when I built here


----------



## multibeard

The problem I see with a 2 foot lap is if and when a joist sags that 2 foot lap may push up at the end of the lap causing hump in the floor at that point. It has been a long time since I was building but I do not think that we lapped more than a foot


----------



## Scout 2

I don't think you should get to much sag from a 2 X 12 but I agree on the lap as I had intented to just lap 1 foot over the beam


----------



## brushbuster

Just checked the code with my building inspector. 3 inch minimum. Im at 3.5. good to go.


----------



## brushbuster

brushbuster said:


> Just checked the code with my building inspector. 3 inch minimum. Im at 3.5. good to go.


I learned a long time ago to run the joist to edge of the beam, if its a triple beam.


----------



## sparky18181

brushbuster said:


> I haven't researched it thouroughly yet, but I have thought about a ductless mini split. I could mount it on my interior kitchen wall and service the main part of the house and the master bedroom.


Ductless units can run up to five heads on one unit. They are super energy efficient.


----------



## FREEPOP

sparky18181 said:


> Ductless units can run up to five heads on one unit. They are super energy efficient.


Can also be a heat pump too, from what I've read, down to about 20 deg F


----------



## sparky18181

Brushy you gotta give us a little log porn. Been too long since you posted some pictures. I’m starting to tweek a little.


----------



## brushbuster

sparky18181 said:


> Brushy you gotta give us a little log porn. Been too long since you posted some pictures. I’m starting to tweek a little.


Ha ha, stacking logs now, Ill give an update this weekend with scads of pics for you.


----------



## sparky18181

Than


brushbuster said:


> Ha ha, stacking logs now, Ill give an update this weekend with scads of pics for you.


thank you. Can’t wait


----------



## brushbuster

Finally got the pump on the backhoe,3 pumps and a pressure line later and I'm up and running. So after all that I was able to backfill and bring up some of the logs. Sorting logs and marking the lengths took a few days but the effort was worth it, and made for easy identifying of lengths needed.







The construction style of the log home is called post and beam,also known as piece en piece. I decided to run a dado cut and splines on the posts and log ends to prevent air infiltratiin and allow for a stronger but joint.








Grooves in the post were cut with a chainsaw using a bolt in the bar as a depth guage. The log end notches were cut with a skill saw and cleaned up with a router















Making a square cut on a round edged log presents a few challenges. For this process I measre the ends and find center, snap a line, and then run a framing square off the center line, and then attempt to make a plumb cut.


----------



## brushbuster

Once all that is done. I place the log on sections of pc pipe and roll the log Into place


----------



## brushbuster

After the first course of logs are laid and secured with 14 inch timber Lok screws I mark electrical outlet locations, temporarily stack and fit the 2nd course and drill through the 2nd course and into the first with an 18 inch ship auger bit. I have to remove the 2nd course and continue drilling through the first course to ensure perfect alignment. At this time I mark the first course and then do any shaping with the chainsaw so the logs match up


----------



## OnHoPr

Well, I think you are saving on wall insulation. If the 2x4 is R13 and the 2x6 is R19, do you have a R calculation for those walls?


----------



## jjlrrw

It would be cool to hang out a day or two while your setting logs.


----------



## Waif

Back at it!

Your sills pictured answer questions , compared to sill logs on a foundation of pillars or concrete or rocks or ,dirt... Interesting ,and thanks as usual for sharing.

Post and beam is strong for sure. With the bonus of allowing large expanses of glass if desired too.


----------



## brushbuster

OnHoPr said:


> Well, I think you are saving on wall insulation. If the 2x4 is R13 and the 2x6 is R19, do you have a R calculation for those walls?


When I had the energy audit done the walls came out at r22 . All joints and seams will be filled with expanding foam and then chinked.
The walls sit on a 1 1/2" plate to accommodate my infloor heating.


----------



## kisherfisher

Awesome read and great project! Very impressed with your skills brush buster!


----------



## sparky18181

Thank you again for showing us the progress. I give you all the credit in the world for doing that work. What satisfaction you are going to have when it’s finished. Great job


----------



## evilcoon

This looks amazing and I can't wait to see the final outcome. Good luck finishing your project, thanks for sharing.


----------



## brushbuster

This tool showed up on my doorstep yesterday, huge difference this makes on plumb cuts


----------



## sparky18181

brushbuster said:


> This tool showed up on my doorstep yesterday, huge difference this makes on plumb cuts
> View attachment 324546
> View attachment 324546


Santa Claus came early this year. Ho ho ho


----------



## brushbuster

Taking a long weekend off, making progress.


----------



## Waif

Impressive.
Enjoying the non laborious end of things from here.
With your previous notes in mind and the series of pics ,it's going together tight.
Air infiltration is one thing.
Ants and spiders quite another.
(Hell, my modular used to let mice in....)

Mentioned before that a sister and her ex built a short log redpine cabin long ago. Solid no doubt , and wood was his medium. I always enjoyed it. Except for putting whatever it was on the exterior with a brush... A very different cabin than this one you are building though.
I was close to building one near theirs ....Except for a budget problem.

Past those years now that I would have built when it still appealed. You're doin it though. (Again.)
Multiple builds has to be rewarding as technique improves with new findings.
Then of course , more so in the finished product....

One day you'll be done and smiling. Well , mostly done.


----------



## Walleyze247

Looking good Brad. Your build brings back memories of my brother and I working on my moms place. There is a learning curve on the first one. I learned there will never be a second.


----------



## brushbuster

Stacking of the logs is coming along, starting to put the top 2 courses in now. I order my trusses Monday morning.


----------



## Walleyze247

Looks great. I can tell your working your butt off.


----------



## Tankster

Loving your build! Great job! This is where the Lincoln Log's as a kid pay off.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

It looks like you will be under roof before the fall monsoon season starts. Good luck be safe.


----------



## brushbuster

Finished the log work yesterday, waiting on trusses and lumber for partition walls and garage wall. Ill be glad to get it dried in.


----------



## Eric Bee

What is the building in the right of the picture?


----------



## brushbuster

Eric Bee said:


> What is the building in the right of the picture?


My sawmill shed.


----------



## plugger

Will you be chinking between logs? Perma *****?


----------



## brushbuster

Every seam crack and nook gets filled with spray foam and chinked. Cant remember the brand of chinking,not perma ***** though.
I 'll spray foam everything then trim all the log ends at 45s then soda blast interior and exterior, spray with borite,sand, and spray and brush 3 coats of sikkens, then *****.


----------



## sparky18181

Great job. Lot of work. Just put 1500 sq feet metal roof on my very steeped pitch log home and I’m feeling it. Can’t wait to see more progress for you


----------



## brushbuster

Finishing up the decks while we wait for trusses. Still need to put up some log posts and beams for the covered portions of the deck. Trusses are taking forever, figures the only thing i have to deepend on from other sources.


----------



## OnHoPr

Well, this thread is starting to look


----------



## sparky18181

It’s getting there. Hope your trusses come soon. Weather will be changing real soon.


----------



## Scout 2

brushbuster said:


> Finishing up the decks while we wait for trusses. Still need to put up some log posts and beams for the covered portions of the deck. Trusses are taking forever, figures the only thing i have to deepend on from other sources.
> View attachment 330974
> View attachment 330975
> View attachment 330976


Never fear as soon as the rain and snow starts your trusses will be here


----------



## RMH

Hope you fine nice hot..... hot water heater.


----------



## brushbuster

Been waiting on trusses for 6 weeks now,really pissed but nothing I can do about it. Suppose to arrive on the 15th. Meanwhile, I've just been puttsing around cleaning up the site, and pulling stumps.l did get my septic tank in.I have a contractor friend going to help set trusses and get it sheeted whenever the trusses show. Meanwhile it's raining.


----------



## sparky18181

brushbuster said:


> Been waiting on trusses for 6 weeks now,really pissed but nothing I can do about it. Suppose to arrive on the 15th. Meanwhile, I've just been puttsing around cleaning up the site, and pulling stumps.l did get my septic tank in.I have a contractor friend going to help set trusses and get it sheeted whenever the trusses show. Meanwhile it's raining.


Nothing worse than having to wait on material especially something as critical as trusses.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I’m surprised how long of a lead item trusses are nowadays. Just curious when was the order submitted. We used to complain when fabricated steel orders were 60 days plus.


----------



## RMH

brushbuster said:


> Been waiting on trusses for 6 weeks now*,really pissed but nothing I can do about it*. Suppose to arrive on the 15th. Meanwhile, I've just been puttsing around cleaning up the site, and pulling stumps.l did get my septic tank in.I have a contractor friend going to help set trusses and get it sheeted whenever the trusses show. Meanwhile it's raining.


That's the name of the game these days wait wait wait.........I get my butt chewed daily for taking to long. I used to be able to get things done (build houses) pretty fast....lol.


----------



## brushbuster

Luv2hunteup said:


> I’m surprised how long of a lead item trusses are nowadays. Just curious when was the order submitted. We used to complain when fabricated steel orders were 60 days plus.


End of august. They told me 2 weeks. There is only 1 or 2 truss companies up here now. It use to be a week tops. Oh well it is what it is.


----------



## toto

Looking good man, I'll tell ya one thing, you have more patience than I do. Seriously though, it has to give you a good feeling knowing you did it all yourself.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Dumb question, but what would happen if you mix varieties of pine? White, red, jack, etc?


----------



## brushbuster

BumpRacerX said:


> Dumb question, but what would happen if you mix varieties of pine? White, red, jack, etc?


Nothing that I am aware of. I think I have a few white pine logs mixed in. I had a friend up here that built a few cabins out of jack pine. You can tell the difference but its not in a negative way.


----------



## Ranger Ray

Get back to work slacker! We need progress pictures!


----------



## brushbuster

Lots of piddly work going on now finishing up loose ends. I did get some of my windows installed. I am having a glass man come out to measure and install the upper gable window. Still working on installing facia boards. Almost buttoned up on the outside. Next up will be interior partition walls and finish up the interior framing.


----------



## Ranger Ray

Nice!


----------



## Firefighter

Fantastic work Brad.

That's talent!


----------



## brushbuster

Im looking forward to the finish work, that to me is the most rewarding part of the build. The roughs are pretty much all grunt work.


----------



## lazyike

Very nice. An ambitious project. My hats off to you.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Standing rib steel roof or shingles?


----------



## brushbuster

Luv2hunteup said:


> Standing rib steel roof or shingles?


Im going with shingles.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Like many others I’ve been following your progress. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maple_Ridge

So awesome!! Thanks for sharing the ride. It's one of those "Man, it's so cool to see it built and I dunno if I could ever get one built" type of thread. We are living the log cabin build thru you!! Thank you!!

Also, what are you putting over the OSB sheeting on the ends? Are you doing stone?


----------



## brushbuster

Maple_Ridge said:


> So awesome!! Thanks for sharing the ride. It's one of those "Man, it's so cool to see it built and I dunno if I could ever get one built" type of thread. We are living the log cabin build thru you!! Thank you!!
> 
> Also, what are you putting over the OSB sheeting on the ends? Are you doing stone?


The gable ends will have log slab siding. When I get finished you wont be able to tell that it is siding. It will look like I went full log up the gables.
I will do it on the inside as well.


----------



## sparky18181

It looks really nice and it’s not nearly done. Someday I will put an addition on my log cabin. Nothing like self satisfaction when you do most of the work yourself. Great job.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

Looking great. I love this thread. You sir, are living the dream as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## brushbuster

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Looking great. I love this thread. You sir, are living the dream as far as I'm concerned.


Definitely a lot of work, commitment, some headache, and at times I question my sanity. I have a great wife and we just keep plowing forward.


----------



## BumpRacerX

How hard would it be to mill the logs into D's with a mill like yours? I remain in awe of what you've done here.


----------



## brushbuster

BumpRacerX said:


> How hard would it be to mill the logs into D's with a mill like yours? I remain in awe of what you've done here.


Not hard at all just flip the log one more time. You could set up a jig so the log is square on the 3rd cut, it would go pretty fast.


----------



## Scout 2

You ever get halfway through and say to yourself what the hell did I get myself into? But in the end the satisfaction was well worth it


----------



## John Koos

Out of the rain and most of the wind, until you finish the outside, Dowe!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## John Koos

I can see cobblestone pillars under the deck also 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP

Roofing is a young man's job


----------



## whitetail&walleye

FREEPOP said:


> Roofing is a young man's job


yea right. try getting a early 20s guy on a roof and actually work. few and far between lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Wagner

Not much snow up there yet, SledHeads had pics of snowmobiles at the Swamp the other day.


----------



## brushbuster

Scout 2 said:


> Sure is nice weather for it in the month of Dec


I'll take all the lucky breaks I can get.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

This is a great thread. Please keep in going. I'm living vicariously through you!. Good stuff!


----------



## brushbuster

Had a opportunity to get some free logs from a guy I know, so I spent a few days cutting, hauling and stacking them. Once I get them milled I will use them for my garage build. I love free stuff.








After a little log trimming and fitting I got the entry doors in, everything is secured now and all buttoned up. We are now ready to start the interior partition walls.


----------



## FREEPOP

Chinking with great stuff?


----------



## brushbuster

FREEPOP said:


> Chinking with great stuff?


Filled all gaps, that will get cut out with the sander and then chinked.


----------



## FREEPOP

brushbuster said:


> Filled all gaps, that will get cut out with the sander and then chinked.


...and mice don't like to chew through it along with being a quick filler.


----------



## jiggin is livin

Great stuff is, well, great stuff. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## buckwacker 48097

When a guy like me feels accomplished after making a 4'x4' shooting box, I can't imagine how it feels at the end of the day when this project is completed.
You sir, are an inspiration to those of us "constructionally challenged."


----------



## Trunkslammer

Well I just found this thread and read all 20 pages. Brushy this project is awesome. Something I also have always wanted to do. Good work and thanks for posting!


----------



## brushbuster

Been a while. Wife and I both were sick the entire month of January, and battling frigid weather. Finally got the rough framing inside all done. Moving on to rough plumbing.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Looking amazing! Love the updates. keep em coming.


----------



## John Koos

I don’t see the coffee maker!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Plumbgranny

Looking good (read as GREAT)
You Sir, are living my dream...just sayin' 
Keep us posted and wishing you an early and warm Spring.


----------



## sparky18181

brushbuster said:


> Been a while. Wife and I both were sick the entire month of January, and battling frigid weather. Finally got the rough framing inside all done. Moving on to rough plumbing.
> View attachment 372359
> View attachment 372361


I’m surprised you didn’t cut your own logs for that staircase. Everything looks great.


----------



## River raider

My wife and me built one in 1999.


----------



## jiggin is livin

brushbuster said:


> The wire in the post will be chinked in and you will never know its there


Pretty neat. Makes sense now that I see it. A family friend has a very nice log home and I've always wondered how certain things were ran. He didn't know all the answers since he didn't build it. 

Looking great, nice work!

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## swampbuck

Nice job on those box cut ins !


----------



## Maple_Ridge

Hows it goin? Good progress and any pics?


----------



## brushbuster

Maple_Ridge said:


> Hows it goin? Good progress and any pics?


Working pretty steady on it now. On the good weather weekends we've been working on the outside and on bad weather weekends and evenings we'e been prepping for the insulation work






















Waiting on the gable window to come and then we can get that installed and start the log siding on the south gable. Lots of little jobs to finish up. I had a friend find me some nice curly maple logs so i milled those up for my cabinets along with some cherry.


----------



## Maple_Ridge

Awesome!!!


----------



## brushbuster

Great weekend to get some work done. Well is going in. Almost finished with the insulation. Gable window installed. Gable siding and soffits completed. Waiting on knotty pine delivery, can' wait to start that project.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

When do expect occupancy?


----------



## brushbuster

Luv2hunteup said:


> When do expect occupancy?


I hope before winter. Still quite a bit of work to do. I did hire an electrician, but other than that I am doing everything else. We want to get the outside done up while we have good weather. I'm taking a long break in august to go to Alaska, so there is almost a month I won't be working on it.


----------



## sparky18181

brushbuster said:


> I hope before winter. Still quite a bit of work to do. I did hire an electrician, but other than that I am doing everything else. We want to get the outside done up while we have good weather. I'm taking a long break in august to go to Alaska, so there is almost a month I won't be working on it.


It continues to look great and I hope you get in there before deer season this year. Great job


----------



## Nostromo

brushbuster, that's shaping up to be a fine place.

Make a good trip and have fun in Alaska!


----------



## Eric Bee

Lookin good


----------



## brushbuster

Still doing the grind. Working on the knotty pine.





















and when I don't feel much like working after a full day at the job I hop on the backhoe and play around digging the drain field


----------



## Ranger Ray

Probably already bought your drain field items, but this is the easiest system I ever put in. Not my video.


----------



## brushbuster

Ranger Ray said:


> Probably already bought your drain field items, but this is the easiest system I ever put in. Not my video.


Wow! that looks pretty slick.


----------



## brushbuster

Drain field all done and inspected. Got the water all hooked up and running, 80% done with the knotty pine, going to start hanging drywall in the bathrooms and laundry room.


----------



## FREEPOP

I don't envy you the work but I do the results/reward.


----------



## brushbuster

FREEPOP said:


> I don't envy you the work but I do the results/reward.


Meh, what's a little work?


----------



## FREEPOP

brushbuster said:


> Meh, what's a little work?


The work isn't so bad, it's the after effects.


----------



## In_the_sticks

Just ran into this thread and finished all 23 pages. This is simply amazing. Even if I had the abilities to do this from scratch, I wouldn't have the patience. Kudos to you!


----------



## brushbuster

In_the_sticks said:


> Just ran into this thread and finished all 23 pages. This is simply amazing. Even if I had the abilities to do this from scratch, I wouldn't have the patience. Kudos to you!


Thanks, whew, that's a lot of reading.


----------



## sparky18181

Welcome home What a project with a lot of followers that are very impressed with your work ethic and skill set.


----------



## brushbuster

Something's just have priority. Boys are in now, next weekend we move in.


----------



## Steve

brushbuster said:


> View attachment 503651
> View attachment 503663
> Something's just have priority. Boys are in now, next weekend we move in.


I think I recognize one of those deer  Keeps looking better and better.


----------



## brushbuster

This weekend marks 3 years since the time I fired up the chainsaw to cut the first tree, to move in. It's been fun, a struggle, rewarding, discuraging, exhilarating, and exhausting. The goal was to be mortgage free, didn't quite pan out that way. Oh well we still have a nice house on a great piece of property.


----------



## Steve

Amazing.


----------



## brushbuster

Still have quite a bit of work to do this summer. Upstairs needs to be finished off yet. We enclosed it in with osb and a door, and put a temporary rail up, so we have to take that down and finish it off with knotty pine.
Garage starts this spring. I'll post more pics later on when that's being done
Thank you all for following along, I appreciate your motivation and encouragement. You all have been great and I have enjoyed posting Once moved in I'll show a few pics of the nest.


----------



## sparky18181

Congrat s on the move in I can’t believe it’s been three years. Awesome place.


----------



## sparky18181

brushbuster said:


> View attachment 503651
> View attachment 503663
> Something's just have priority. Boys are in now, next weekend we move in.


Nothing better than to have a nice wall to display those bucks. I’m sure there will be a few more


----------



## Maple_Ridge

Brushman, you get all settled in? Hows the view?


----------



## brushbuster

Phase 2 is under way. Got the blocks laid this weekend on garage add-on.


----------



## sparky18181

Looking good Build it bigger than you think you need.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Nice work Brushbuster! That's got to be a good feeling to move in after three years hard work.


----------



## sparky18181

brushbuster said:


> Phase 2 is under way. Got the blocks laid this weekend on garage add-on.
> View attachment 545817


That log on the 6 th course looks like it needs a peg :xzicon_sm:xzicon_sm


----------



## brushbuster

sparky18181 said:


> That log on the 6 th course looks like it needs a peg :xzicon_sm:xzicon_sm


That's just temporary log siding put up to appease the inspectors and insurance company. It's all coming down once the garage is up. A firewall will take it's place.


----------



## brushbuster

Got the prep work done for the stacking of the logs, and now for the fun part.pictures won't load till tomorrow


----------



## brushbuster

Block is done, poured all the cores, set all the anchor bolts, secured the plates, and got a couple of the 1 st course logs laid down.


----------



## miruss

Missing our monthly update hope all is ok!!


----------



## Nostromo

miruss said:


> Missing our monthly update hope all is ok!!


 I guess he's busy. Lets just do a flash back to the very beginning:


----------



## brushbuster

brushbuster said:


> Block is done, poured all the cores, set all the anchor bolts, secured the plates, and got a couple of the 1 st course logs laid down.
> View attachment 548159
> View attachment 548161


everything is good, nothing goes without complications though. Having old equipment has its downtimes. I had some rear wheel issues, hydraulic issues, family issues, summer issues, I have a lot of issues, haha. Tonight I finish up the last course and will be ordering trusses this week. Pics to come.
Thanks all for the interest.


----------



## miruss

Back to the top need updates hope all is well in BRUSHBUSTER land!!!!


----------



## ReallyBigFish

TTT for an update


----------



## brushbuster

Waiting on help, materials and weather. I got the radiant heat tubing down on top of the foam board, waiting on help and a day without rain to pour the floor. Trusses have been on order for a couple of months now, waiting on those. Last word I got 2 weeks ago was it will be 2 weeks, so, maybe those will show. Logs are stacked,ready for trussess, and the floor is prepped for pour. Pics to follow


----------



## Walleyze247

Hurry up and wait!


----------



## brushbuster

Walleyze247 said:


> Hurry up and wait!


Trusses were delivered a couple days ago. Of course they were wrong. I have to cut the Gable trusses down and make my own drop truss to accommodate the rake.


----------



## Walleyze247

Might as well hunt, good luck.


----------



## brushbuster

Yesterday got the trusses up. Today it snowed so I couldn't finish sheeting. Next week in the 60s so I'll take a couple days off and hopefully get it ready for the roofers


----------



## brushbuster

What a difference a day makes this time of year up here


----------



## sparky18181

Looking good. Be careful up there


----------



## Luv2hunteup

The weather balance of this week should allow you get to dried in. Good luck.


----------



## toto

I will say I'm impressed, this has been a fun thing to watch for a while now. I know I couldn't do it but kudos to you for doing so, looks beautiful.


----------



## brushbuster

toto said:


> I will say I'm impressed, this has been a fun thing to watch for a while now. I know I couldn't do it but kudos to you for doing so, looks beautiful.


Thank You, It was fun, still puttsing around doing inside trim, Garage doors are up now, waiting on spring to arrive so i can finish up the garage. I did get the roof dried in at thanksgiving, the roofer never showed so the roof will be my first project in early spring.


----------



## Tankster

Let's see some new pics!


----------



## brushbuster

Tankster said:


> Let's see some new pics!


All right sir. When i get home ill take a few.


----------



## brushbuster

Sorry guys. I got busy preparing for a upcoming trip,, trying to hunt, and taking time to get the yard winter ready before I go. I'll post a pic or two soon.


----------



## brushbuster

Well the garage is done on the outside. We still need to insulate the ceiling and drywall that and put in a entry door going in to house. I just snapped a few pics front and back of the exterior. The main level of the house is finished and I still have to finish the loft. No real sense of urgency to get it done, but I will peck away at it this winter once hunting season ends.


----------

